# Who is your favorite Barney



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Barney Bush
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_(dog)

[URL="https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/0c/6a/e4/0c6ae415b68136d21337d983718c83a0.jpg%5b/img"]https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/0c/6a/e4/0c6ae415b68136d21337d983718c83a0.jpg[/img[/URL]]

Barney the Purple Dinosaur
[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_%26_Friends[/URL]

[img] [URL="http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/33500000/barney-barney-the-purple-dinosaur-33508435-460-276.jpg%5b/img"]http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/33500000/barney-barney-the-purple-dinosaur-33508435-460-276.jpg[/img[/URL]]

Barney Fife
[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_Fife[/URL]

[img] [URL="http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41tHfxoSMEL._SX342_.jpg%5b/img"]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41tHfxoSMEL._SX342_.jpg[/img[/URL]]

Barney Gumble
[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_Gumble[/URL]

[img] [URL="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/de/Barney_Gumble.png%5b/img"]https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/de/Barney_Gumble.png[/img[/URL]]

Barney Rubble
[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_Rubble[/URL]

[img] [URL="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e2/Barney_Rubble.png/160px-Barney_Rubble.png%5b/img"]https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e2/Barney_Rubble.png/160px-Barney_Rubble.png[/img[/URL]]

Barney Stinson
[URL]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_Stinson[/URL]

[img] [URL="http://orig15.deviantart.net/5beb/f/2010/284/3/b/barney_stinson_by_sarcastic113-d30kvxs.jpg%5b/img"]http://orig15.deviantart.net/5beb/f/2010/284/3/b/barney_stinson_by_sarcastic113-d30kvxs.jpg[/img[/URL]]

Other Barney

[img][URL="http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121001202731/theslenderman/images/c/ce/Question-mark-face.jpg%5b/img"]http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121001202731/theslenderman/images/c/ce/Question-mark-face.jpg[/img[/URL]]


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Why you no work images


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

dunno what/how you posted that, but your bbcode is really messed up.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Barney Rubble


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Barney Gumble


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Doh.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> dunno what/how you posted that, but your bbcode is really messed up.


Thank you. That was helpful.

I choose Barney Rubble.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Fife. 

Nip it in the bud!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

the drunk **** from the simpsons


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

_My name is Barney and I'm an alcoholic.

Mr. Gumble, this is a girl scout meeting.

Is it? Or is it that you girls can't admit you have a problem?
_


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Barney Gumble, no contest


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Barney Gumble. 
"If I ever vote, it'll be for him!"


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Just voted. Happy to see The Simpsons have still got it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Man, I grew up watching Barney. Got memories of that. :,) Apparently Selena Gomez and Demi Lovato were on Barney :lol I had stopped watching by then, lol I was watching Barney before they were born


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

The Barney from the Flintstones. I used to watch that as a kid.


----------

